# Lamancha Buck Nubian Doe will there be ears?



## Bedste (Aug 29, 2011)

If I breed Lamancha Buck Nubian Doe will there be ears?  Is this a good combination? I need to breed my Nubian September or October and I am having trouble finding a NUBIAN buck locally, but a friend of mine has a Lamancha...  What do you all think??


----------



## kstaven (Aug 30, 2011)

Have you ever seen a punnett square and how they work? AKA: they may or may not have the ears of one of the parents or could run a shortened version of the nubian ear or ears baring some resemblance of a saanen ear. Are these both purebred goats? If not and you know what either is crossed to then you may have a better chance of working out the odds.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 30, 2011)

Theoretically you'd think you'd end up w/ a few airplane, or shorter-than-full-length eared kids.

I've got a friend w/ a BIG herd of LaManchas and a few Nubians that she crosses on occasion, and I've yet to see her have a kid w/ short ears.  They're either all pendulous or elf eared....it makes it easy for her to register them as Recorded Grades b/c they fit one standard or the other.
One year she had a doe have one long eared kid and one gopher eared kid.  You'da swore they weren't twins.

Another friend bought 2 LM does last year and bred them to her Nubian buck.  Both does had kids w/ gopher ears.

I guess I'm asking if anyone else who does that cross has ever seen an airplane eared LM x Nub?  So far I've seen only really long or really short.

edited to change gopher to elf...elf can be up to 2" long, gopher are the more 'correct' little ears that LM's usually have.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 30, 2011)

Crossed a LaMancha and Nubian once and we got long ears on one and short ears on the other.  One had mom's build and coloring and the other dad's.  Same that to look at them you'd SWEAR they weren't even brothers much less from the same kidding.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 30, 2011)

When you say short ears, do you mean elf, gopher or airplane?


----------



## manybirds (Aug 30, 2011)

Bedste said:
			
		

> If I breed Lamancha Buck Nubian Doe will there be ears?  Is this a good combination? I need to breed my Nubian September or October and I am having trouble finding a NUBIAN buck locally, but a friend of mine has a Lamancha...  What do you all think??


I know someone who crosses those two and almost always get ears


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Aug 30, 2011)

We haven't tried this cross yet, but we have an Alpine/Lamancha that looks just like an Alpine but has elf ears. She's only 25% Lamancha.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm terrible with Lamancha ear names. It was the one that had the little squidgy bit up top but still looked like an ear eating monster grabbed him in his sleep.  Not airplane ears.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 30, 2011)

I saw a LaMancha/Nubian cross at the fair this year and she had elf ears. Mom was a LaMancha and dad was a Nubian.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Aug 30, 2011)

This is my Lamancha (dam) X Nubian (sire) with elf ears... very long hooked elf ears


----------



## freemotion (Aug 30, 2011)

My La Mancha/Nubian doe has similar ears as DKRabbitry's.  She is a ff this year and amazingly easy to milk.  She's a keeper!  Her babies (Alpine buck) were...two with ears and one without.  Her sister, La Mancha/Alpine cross, had a single buckling w/o ears.  Four kids, two with and two w/o ears.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's what Flo's ears look like - she's 75% Alpine, 25% LaMancha and has upturned elf ears. Her twin sister had Alpine ears.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 31, 2011)

What an absolutely beautiful face.   The elf ears are cute.   And am really glad this thread was started.   I have to admit I thought Lamancha's looked odd.  Sorry.  But the more and more I see them (please keep showing them off) the more I see the GOAT, not just the lack of ears.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bedste (Aug 31, 2011)

has anyone bred a Nubian Doe to a LM Buck?  All these pics are so cute.....


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Aug 31, 2011)

This reminds me of when my beagle bred my lab and the vet gave me one guarantee on their traits and appearance.

" I promise four legs and a tail, beyond that, no clue".


----------



## freemotion (Aug 31, 2011)

Here is my part Nubian doe with her daughter, the product of a full La Mancha buck:






Here they both are this past spring, gestating in the only patch of ground finally free of spring mud:






And here are the offspring of the half La Mancha doe in the above photos, bred to an Alpine buck....note the little elf-eared doeling:


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 1, 2011)

That 's so neat.  Beautiful babies by the way.  Love the little one with the elfin ears like her mother.  Amazing how genetic works.   Thanks for showing us through your photos how it works.  

Also love the 2nd picture of Mom and Daughter.


----------



## emily (Sep 8, 2011)

So happy to see this thread! I have a nubian doe that I was considering breeding to a friends LM buck. I think I would like the combination!


----------



## Bedste (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a nubian that i might breed with a Lamancha Buck.... think I would get the same results?


----------

